# Red and White LED Head Lamp Suggestions



## cwbycrshr (Feb 25, 2008)

Having a problum finding a headlamp that has both Red and White LEDs.
Abitlity to switch between the 2 is a must.
Prefer under $40.
Battery in front...rear battery packs un-applicable. 
Obviously the brighter the better.
Would really like to see 2 red LED and 1 white, or similar configuration. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## TMorita (Feb 25, 2008)

cwbycrshr said:


> Having a problum finding a headlamp that has both Red and White LEDs.
> Abitlity to switch between the 2 is a must.
> Prefer under $40.
> Battery in front...rear battery packs un-applicable.
> ...


 
Ray-o-Vac Sportsman's 3-in-1 headlamp.

Good Seoul mod host, too.

Toshi


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 25, 2008)

Toshi beat me to the Rayovac suggestion. It seems to meet your requirements. I think it's a good value, though the 1AA battery life is not that great, but acceptable. I think you'll approve of the less than $20 price at Walmart.

Geoff


----------



## cwbycrshr (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats a pretty good sugestion.
Just not sure how bright those little red LED's will be.

What is your takes on this one?

http://www.botachtactical.com/prtecqutahe.html


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't know that particular light, but I'd bet the Rayovac will give brighter red light. Filters really cut down the intensity. The two reds on the Rayovac do a pretty good job, and the one blue does too. Also, I would imagine the main beam is much brighter. Since it uses 3AAA's the PT would have a longer runtime, but it's probably twice the weight. Maybe someone who has both will chime in.

Geoff


----------



## Vicente (Feb 26, 2008)

What about Petzl TacTikka Plus? Has flip-up filter that gives red light. Same effect and under $40.


----------



## JohnB (Feb 26, 2008)

We carry one that has red white and blue called the Challenge for $28.00





6 red
6 blue

3 AA batteries
7 white 

I will be adding it to the site this week.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 26, 2008)

Filters will lower the output but sometimes that's what you might want (ex.: map reading while someone else is driving). Petzl Tikka would indeed fit the bill.

Energizer also has several -- the HDL33A2 two white spot LED's, two white flood LED's, and two bright red LED's. Readily available at MallWart. Bright and IIRC under $20.

The new 100 lumen one isn't "readily" available yet at places like MallWart but probably soon. It does have a rear battery pack though, but with lithiums the weight distribution ought to be fine. It also has a diffuser so the LED's (white, red, & green, too) can all be diffused. Cost's about $40.

Check out the Energizer web site. Look in the "Technical Info" pull down menu, then under the "Datasheets, Product Group" pull down menu click on "energizer flashlights." Well down that page is "TUFHD31P" and an image of the headlight. Click on that (whew!) and you'll get a PDF file that describes it. I'd link it but there's a lot of other goodies to look at so play around a little.


----------



## cwbycrshr (Feb 26, 2008)

Sweet! Loads of info here guys...thanks for the direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turd_Fergeson (Feb 26, 2008)

chmsam, do you know anywhere (including online) that is selling the TUFHD31P??


----------



## chmsam (Feb 26, 2008)

I have not been looking for one to buy so I am not aware of who has them yet. Just doing a web search on "energizer hard case headlight" ought to be enough to turn up more info on the light and maybe a vendor or two but very probably not all of them. 

As always, it's a good idea to check out the vendors, if you find any, with a search on CPF if they are not familiar to you.

There's a thread on this headlight in this section. It's the same light in the Energizer Cree headlight thread. If I am right, these are not widely available yet but should be within a month or so -- I seem to recall they were aiming at a "Spring '08" release but that could cover anytime from now until June. 

Plain and simply, I do not know.


----------



## Turd_Fergeson (Feb 27, 2008)

chmsam,

thanks for the update... the only reason i asked is because my google searching for that part number, and looking through the websites of energizers listed distributors yielded no results. 

i will search cpf and see if the other threads you mention can help.

Thanks

Edited: Found a CPF thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/184827
Lists one vendor:
http://www.botachtactical.com/enhaprhe.html

Don't know anything about this vendor, but may be willing to give it a try:





(I'm relatively new to CPF, so if pictures like the above are a no-no, please let me know and i'll gladly remove it)
Ed


----------



## cwbycrshr (Feb 27, 2008)

Just heard back from Energizer. They do not carry this model and it will not be out until Spring. 
How botachtactical has them is beyond me. 
The $11 shipping will probablly make me hold on and see when it becomes a little more widely available.


----------



## grillmasterp (Feb 28, 2008)

cwbycrshr said:


> Having a problum finding a headlamp that has both Red and White LEDs.
> Any suggestions?



I picked up two Brunton RL-6's for $15 each 
http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=398
Runs off of 4AA batts - split into 2 - 2AA cases on the single strap- 
You can position the battery packs toward the side rather than directly in the back.

THe light is unimpressive but For $15 I can put up with any cons-
Here is the interface for the brunton:
From OFF 
If ON button is held for 2 sec- it will turn on the red LED
A quick momentary push will cycle the lights through low-med-high-flash with each push
Hold for 2 seconds when headlight is on will turn off headlamp.

No headlamp i've used has surpassed my PT EOS in terms of comfort and utility. I would simply add a Red LED PT pilot to the head strap for a dual light headlamp- 

I made the same recommendation for a good friend of mine that wanted all the benefits and features as his current Petzyl - He preferred not to introduce a filter for various reasons- 
The advantage of a separate switched red LED he would avoid accidental turn on of the brighter white light.


----------



## hopkins (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi cwbycrshr - you could google flashlights for astronomers. There are
a lot of hand helds with red and white LED's and separate switches for both
so you don't cycle thru white to get red etc 
Then a simple headstrap to mount it into and you're set.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Cwbycrshr,

Two other lights you can check out are the Princeton Tec EOS Tactical, and the Petzl e+lite.

Tom


----------

